# bge0 status : no carrier



## celica013 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dear Forum,

I have installed FreeBSD 7.2 on My IBM Server type HS21 with ethernet controller Broadcomm Netextreme 57xx. I have four ethernet card : bce0, bce1, bge0, and bge1. Which bce0 and bce1 are onboard ethernet controller. Otherwise bge0 and bge1 are add on ethernet controller use PCIe card.

When I run command "ifconfig " I got bge0 and bge1 in "no carrier" status. I try to configure itu use "sysinstall" and I get four ethernet controller as I described. After I configure and bring bge0 and bge1 interface "up" the I run "ifconfig" again but why I still got the status is " no carrier" ?

Can Somebody helpme ?? I give dmesg for the attachment.


Regards,


Ivan.S


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, let's start with the bleeding obvious: are these interfaces attached to a network?


----------



## celica013 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, sure I have tried connect the ethernet to my network through my core switch and tried connect it directly to my laptop and still got "no carrier" status.

I don't know why it happen, it's possible a bug ? 


Regards.

Ivan.S


----------



## Alt (Aug 11, 2009)

Sry but atm we have only stupid questions xD
If you put laptop instead of server, it works?


----------



## celica013 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sure...have tried couple times...why ?


----------



## Alt (Aug 11, 2009)

Thinked about cable problem 
It may be negotiation fail - hardware bug or whatever (link)


----------



## MG (Aug 11, 2009)

Alt said:
			
		

> Thinked about cable problem
> It may be negotiation fail - hardware bug or whatever (link)



Almost certainly.
"No carrier" means there is no power on the line to transport any data.


----------

